
Ravens Hold Grudges Against Cheaters - never-the-bride
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/06/ravens-memory-unfair-trade/
======
joejerryronnie
Ravens are creepily intelligent and self confident. Several years ago, while
doing yard work, I noticed a large raven land on the roof of my truck. I was
concerned it would scratch the roof and attempted to shoo it away by waving a
large broom overhead while walking toward the truck. To my surprise, the raven
did not fly away as anticipated. As I got closer, my pace slowed and my
concern grew - why was this bird not afraid of me? Once I got right next to
the truck, I gently pushed the broom against the raven. Instead of finally
flying off, the raven leaned into the broom with the same amount of force I
was using. This went on for maybe 30 seconds until I realized who won here and
returned to my yard work while the raven remained happily perched on the roof
of my truck.

------
mkonecny
Title is kind of clickbait. One trainer was giving cheese in exchange for
bread, and another was giving nothing.

The raven preferred the trainer that gave something. Not really cheating or
holding a grudge.

~~~
droithomme
Yeah. Given the facts of the experiment, the journalist who picked the title's
calling this a "grudge" is completely outlandish.

------
Theodores
I would like to add another corvid skill - catching bread mid air. They are as
good as seagulls at this. They are also well known for bringing you shiny
things in exchange for some of your lunch. I would say these beauties have
been doing deals with humans for centuries and there is nothing that new in
this article.

------
otempomores
Tryied to tell me i need a viral remedy. NG your banned.

------
defined
The raven must have thought, "Nevermore!"

Sorry, couldn't resist the corniness.

------
karlmdavis
I've lived in Baltimore now for three years, and this has to be literally the
only time where I (a very not-interested-in-sports person) wrongly that
something DID involve football.

The National Geographic domain gave it away.

